#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > اخبار: مرورگر شما در خطر حمله امنیتی POODLE است!

## jfrras

POODLE نوعی سگ پشمالو و باهوش است،  ولی هنگامی که سخن از اینترنت و مرورگر به میان می‌آید، این POODLE  ‌آسیب‌پذیری جدی است که به تازگی کشف شده و شاید هم‌اکنون مرورگر شما را  نیز تحت تأثیر گذاشته باشد؛ اما POODLE و راه‌های مقابله با آن چیست؟

   POODLE  مخفف عبارت Padding Oracle Downgraded Legacy Encryption است که در واقع یک  خطر امنیتی بزرگ تلقی می‌شود که تا کنون بسیاری را آلوده کرده است. همچنین  به عنوان یک آسیب‌پذیری امنیتی می‌تواند همه مرورگر‌ها را آلوده کرده و به  آن‌ها حمله کند؛ اما برای مقابله با آن نخست لازم است، نحوه کار POODLE را  تشریح کنیم.



 *اطلاعات اساسی*
برای  درک آسیب‌پذیری POODLE نخست باید چیزهایی از‌ SSL و TLS بدانیم. این دو  پروتکل رمزنگاری شده هستند تا از ارتباطات اینترنتی مهم شما نگهداری کنند.  وقتی به یک وب‌سایت می‌روید و در ابتدای آدرس آن عبارت HTTPS: // را  می‌بینید، در حال استفاده از پروتکل SSL/TLS هستید. پروتکل SSL یا Secure  Socket Layer و TLS یا Transport Security Layer ‌با هم تفاوت‌هایی دارند،  ولی بیشتر آن‌ها را یکجا با نام SSL خطاب می‌کنند. 

بنا بر این  گزارش، SSL حدود ده سال توسط TLS جایگزین شد، ولی هنوز به شکل گسترده‌ای از  آن استفاده می‌شود. همین نکته است که POODLE را خطرناک‌تر می‌سازد.

وقتی  از یک صفحه وب بازدید می‌کنید، رایانه‌ای که وب‌سایت را برای شما می‌آورد‌  (وب سرور) قادر به ایجاد سطوح گوناگونی از رمزگذاری از TLSv1.‌2 یعنی  آخرین و امن‌ترین استاندارد تا SSLv3 یعنی قدیمی‌ترین و نا‌امن‌ترین نوع  رمزگذاری است. این امر به مرورگر و وب سرور اجازه می‌دهد ‌از مسیر یک  پروتکل با یکدیگر مرتبط شوند تا به شکلی امن با هم ارتباط بر‌قرار کنند.  این‌‌ همان راه اساسی است که از طریق آن مرورگر‌ها و وب سرور‌ها به مقابله  با حملات از نوع Man-in-the-Middle می‌پردازند؛ حملاتی که POODLE نیز جزوی  از آنهاست. 
*
حملات Man-in-the-Middle چیست؟* 
*
POODLE چگونه کار می‌کند؟* 

‌‌POODLE



دارای محتوای پنهان


  همچنین موزیلا خبر داده ‌که نسخه بعدی فایرفاکس ‌(نسخه 34) به کلی پشتیبانی از SSLv3 را ملغی خواهد کرد. به این دلیل ‌که ما فایرفاکس را دوست داریم. هر چند این نسخه احتمالا تا ماه نوامبر بیرون نخواهد آمد.
  نظر شما درباره POODLE و راه‌های مقابله با آن چیست؟ آیا ابزارها و نرم‌افزارهای دیگری برای مقابله با این حمله خطرناک می‌شناسید‌؟

----------

*ali8889*,*behnammax*,*cybernova*,*daneshrooz*,*farhadi-1*,*hamed130*,*hzzza*,*jamalifashi*,*M.REZA*,*ma1369*,*meigoon*,*Milad Tavana*,*modernservic*,*mohammadmoha*,*nezam.pama*,*Prid*,*ramcom*,*reza_476*,*rostamikola*,*saroveh*,*sovietiran*,*ادریس خان*,*امیرهادی*,*شیدینگ مود*,*علی اشرف*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

